# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الرئيس المصري يغيب عن قمة الدوحة ويمثله وزير الشؤون القانونية

## الحصن نيوز

اعلن وزير الخارجية المصري احمد ابو الغيط السبت 28-3-2009 ان  الرئيس حسني مبارك لن يحضر قمة الدوحة وان وزير الشؤون القانونية والبرلمانية  مفيد شهاب سيتراس وفد مصر

أكثر...

----------

